# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Обсуждение новинок видеокарт

## seoman

Какие сейчас новинки считаются самыми актуальными по цене и производительности? Ну и конечно давайте обсудим самые топовые видеокарты о которых вы можете только мечтать (или уже имеете).

----------


## Deus Ex

Если говорить про игровые карты, то вот статья интересная по этому вопросу http://www.thg.ru/graphic/luchshaja_...arta_dlja_igr/

----------


## Arni

Какие сейчас есть видеокарты хорошие по производительности, но чтоб не сильно дорогие. Проще спросить наверно у кого какая карточка?

----------


## Gamerr

> Если говорить про игровые карты, то вот статья интересная по этому вопросу http://www.thg.ru/graphic/luchshaja_...arta_dlja_igr/


И смысл ее сейчас брать, мне кажется очень дорогой будет из-за свежести, да и не обкатана. 
Сам пользуюсь gainward GTX 680 phantom, супер :good:

----------


## Deus Ex

А вот это махина на планке как охлаждает? Разгонять пробовали под ней, да и просто интересно как по шуму?

----------


## Mickelson

> Если говорить про игровые карты, то вот статья интересная по этому вопросу http://www.thg.ru/graphic/luchshaja_...arta_dlja_igr/


только я ничего не вижу по этой ссылке?)

----------


## seoman

> Сам пользуюсь gainward GTX 680 phantom, супер


Ммм, неплохая штукенция. Но сейчас наверное более актуальнее будет брать какую-нибудь печ 770 наверное, не так ли?

----------


## dastin

а чего печь? у фантом адекватно и идеальное охлаждение максимум при макс загрузке выдаст может градусов 77...и то я думаю потолок

----------


## darvin

> Ммм, неплохая штукенция. Но сейчас наверное более актуальнее будет брать какую-нибудь печ 770 наверное, не так ли?


она более актуальна если нужна офигенная машина для игр. если более приземистые цели, то 680 выше крыши. у меня вообще 650 стоит

----------


## Deus Ex

600-ая серия еще вполне актуальная, если уже из принципа то и 760 достаточно было бы взять что-то типа gainward

----------


## dastin

> 600-ая серия еще вполне актуальная, если уже из принципа то и 760 достаточно было бы взять что-то типа gainward


Если так рассматривать то уже можно и рискнуть и купить Gainward 750 TI GS ценник хороший а производительность лучше чем у 760 обычной

----------


## darvin

> Какие сейчас новинки считаются самыми актуальными по цене и производительности? Ну и конечно давайте обсудим самые топовые видеокарты о которых вы можете только мечтать (или уже имеете).


не думаю, что в вижеокартах разумно объединять цену и производительность) каждая последующая модель лучше прежней

----------


## seoman

Ну так самые производительные видеокарты вначале стоят огого сколько, и я думаю не все себе их могут позволить. Сейчас вот я думаю самым лучшим вариантом для себя я бы считал Gainward GeForce GTX 770 1150Mhz. За 12800руб. реально купить сейчас.

----------


## Deus Ex

> Ну так самые производительные видеокарты вначале стоят огого сколько, и я думаю не все себе их могут позволить. Сейчас вот я думаю самым лучшим вариантом для себя я бы считал Gainward GeForce GTX 770 1150Mhz. За 12800руб. реально купить сейчас.


Вполне хороший вариант, да и по ценнику вполне гуманно. Вот только удивляет что 780 ti стоит чуть более 24 тыс. Вот это понимаю разница

----------


## seoman

Ну так эта 780 ti по производительности обскакала titan даже. Не удивительно что она столько стоит.

----------


## dastin

> Ну так самые производительные видеокарты вначале стоят огого сколько, и я думаю не все себе их могут позволить. Сейчас вот я думаю самым лучшим вариантом для себя я бы считал Gainward GeForce GTX 770 1150Mhz. За 12800руб. реально купить сейчас.


По сути на данный момент именно gainward 770 phantom идёт одной из лучших видеокарт по цене и производительности, помню когда еще вначале всего стоила в рйоне 20000р

----------


## Deus Ex

gainward 770 phantom упор на что? на gainward или именно на 770? ЧТо именно лучшее в этом соотношении?

----------


## Navalnik

Что-то я не понял вопроса. Он же говорил именно о конкретной видеокарте конкретного производителя, правильно? Что она одна из лучших в этом соотношении.

----------


## dastin

> gainward 770 phantom упор на что? на gainward или именно на 770? ЧТо именно лучшее в этом соотношении?


Упор на производительность  и на её цену. Плюс к этому получаем хорошее охлаждение и простоту в обслуживании видеокарты в плане чистки винтов

----------


## Navalnik

Вот только цена кусается. Кстати, вообще Gainward вроде же бюджетные карты выпускает, разве нет? Или они всегда и топовые производили, типа фантома этого? Просто если они не привыкли зря цену гнуть - наверняка и в этом случае она справедливая, вряд ли в Фантоме за "имя" берут деньги.

----------


## darvin

Gainward выпускает видеокарты всех классов, как бюджетные так и мегапро геймерские) но цены у них действительно на порядок ниже

----------


## dastin

> Вот только цена кусается. Кстати, вообще Gainward вроде же бюджетные карты выпускает, разве нет? Или они всегда и топовые производили, типа фантома этого? Просто если они не привыкли зря цену гнуть - наверняка и в этом случае она справедливая, вряд ли в Фантоме за "имя" берут деньги.


чем цена кусается? кусалась она тогда когда они только вышли, раньше она стоила порядка 21-25 тыс рублей. Сейчас она стоит 12-13 максимум. GTX 770 лучший бюджетный вариант с максимальной производительностью

----------


## darvin

мне вот интересно, если взять сейчас GTX 770 или 780 Ti , то как долго ещё не встанет вопрос о замене видюхи на более мощную?)

----------


## dastin

смотря как вы их используете)а так хватит на 2-3 года точно без замены и играть будете не меньше чем на средних. Хотя кто его знает какие там игры выпустят

----------


## Navalnik

да игры-то разные выпускать будут. Но, думаю, "средняя температура по больнице" будет примерно такая, как вы написали. На пару лет хватить должно точно.

----------


## Nonu

Стоит сразу определиться - покупать максимально хорошую, если для игр или же среднюю, когда нужды особой нет брать дорогую. Но все равно не угадаешь, что за игры будут выходить и потянет ли их видеокарта, которая стоит....тут уж сложно что-то говорить.

----------


## Deus Ex

На сейчас и на ближайшую перспективу 760 и 770 вполне хватает для игр, ну а если так уж хочется самый максимум, то только тогда 780

----------


## Mickelson

а я вот как то всегда думал что топовые карты за энное количество денег скорее не для игр а для работы делаются. ну вот я просто не представляю человека которому не жалко отдать 30к только за карту чтобы поиграться)

----------


## Elfman

> а я вот как то всегда думал что топовые карты за энное количество денег скорее не для игр а для работы делаются. ну вот я просто не представляю человека которому не жалко отдать 30к только за карту чтобы поиграться)


Да какая работа, для игр только достаточно часто покупают те же Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Ti Phantom хороший обзор http://www.ixbt.com/video3/gk110-9.shtml#p30 она в топе самых быстрых, так что у кого денег достаточно, то будут такое покупать точно. Я бы себе точно такое купил будь у меня денежка, надо просто выбирать то, что тебе надо и по финансам, а на последние деньги покупать такое хз, можно но не логично )

----------


## dastin

я бы еще добавил что карточка по отношению к другим брендам и этой же модели дешевле всех стоит, и заранее идёт с завода разогнана + есть запас где можно самому испытать удачу в разгоне)

----------


## Gamerr

А на той же Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Ti на каких настройках графы в играх 2013-14 года можно будет порубиться? 
(Core i5-4670K у меня, если что, планок хватает, остальное железо тоже норм)

----------


## darvin

> А на той же Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Ti на каких настройках графы в играх 2013-14 года можно будет порубиться? 
> (Core i5-4670K у меня, если что, планок хватает, остальное железо тоже норм)


проще было б спросить: существуют ли игры, для которых бы не хватало Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Ti игра на максималка? нет, не существует)

----------


## Gamerr

Ну я конечно понимаю что ведиокарта топовая и новая, но прям таки не существует? Может играли или тесты видели по играм? Особенно интересует Battlefield 4)

----------


## adrenalinpower

> Ну я конечно понимаю что ведиокарта топовая и новая, но прям таки не существует? Может играли или тесты видели по играм? Особенно интересует Battlefield 4)


У моего знакомого резались в Watch Dogs (по графике не уступит BF4) именно на данной видеокарте. Причем, на максимальных настройках. Ощущения просто невероятные! Все очень гладко, четко и динамично :D

----------


## dastin

> Ну я конечно понимаю что ведиокарта топовая и новая, но прям таки не существует? Может играли или тесты видели по играм? Особенно интересует Battlefield 4)


есть очень полезная ссылочка вот вам http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1072 выставляете вашу видеокарту и настройки игры и смотрите какой фпс вас ожидает) только там тесты референсных моделей большенство брендов на заводе разгоняют видеокарты сразу и фпс побольше будет

----------


## adrenalinpower

> есть очень полезная ссылочка вот вам http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1072 выставляете вашу видеокарту и настройки игры и смотрите какой фпс вас ожидает) только там тесты референсных моделей большенство брендов на заводе разгоняют видеокарты сразу и фпс побольше будет


ух ты, какая ссылка! спасибо огромное! Получается видеокарта просто отличная) теперь надо собирать деньги)

----------


## Deus Ex

Вот только не учтено по этой ссылке того что если взять 780 карту и она будет от gainward и asus к примеру, то фпс тоже могут различаться, а может есть производители и с совсем дохлыми показателями, урезанная например

----------


## Kol9psix

> 600-ая серия еще вполне актуальная, если уже из принципа то и 760 достаточно было бы взять что-то типа gainward


Я вот хочу себе купить Gainward GeForce GTX 650.  Она сможет спокойно  давать 50 - 60 фпс на высоких настройках графики например в Баттелфилде четвёртом? Играть на низких уже задолбало.

----------


## dastin

зачем покупать такую уже грубо говоря старую модель? Купите лучше предтоповые они сейчас относительно дешевые в районе 13тыс рублей допустим GTX 770

----------


## adrenalinpower

> зачем покупать такую уже грубо говоря старую модель? Купите лучше предтоповые они сейчас относительно дешевые в районе 13тыс рублей допустим GTX 770


Кстати именно на эту карточку я и обратил внимание. Вот по тиху начинаю искать средства на покупку. Да и в тот же самый BF, как описывалось ранее, мне кажется можно будет играть на максималках без проблем. Тесты думаю врать не будут)

----------


## Navalnik

Тоже не вижу брать сейчас 650-ю. Зачем? Она и в батле-то наверное вас разочарует. Не потому, что плохая, просто ее время уходит, и все.

----------


## Deus Ex

750-760-770 вот примерно такой набор на выбор, который вполне нормально потянет современные игры, а уже gainward или еще что, то на ваш вкус

----------


## darvin

> Тоже не вижу брать сейчас 650-ю. Зачем? Она и в батле-то наверное вас разочарует. Не потому, что плохая, просто ее время уходит, и все.


ну это спорный вопрос. у меня у брата в компе стоит Gainward GTX 650. для современных игрушек она вполне неплоха, но и не замечательно

----------


## Mexex

> 750-760-770 вот примерно такой набор на выбор, который вполне нормально потянет современные игры, а уже gainward или еще что, то на ваш вкус


По-моему насчет 750 вы погорячились, современные игры, особенно некстген явно не для этой видеокарты.

----------


## dastin

Gainward 750Ti спокойно потянет современные игры, конечн оне на ультра настройках, но все равно они будут идти...

----------


## Elfman

Если есть деньги, то не надо жалеть на более дорогой видеокарте, во многих играх весь сок именно в графике, а тут надо покупать чтото аля Gainward GeForce GTX 780, загунл конечно, но суть понятна )))))))))))))))

----------


## Mexex

> Gainward 750Ti спокойно потянет современные игры, конечн оне на ультра настройках, но все равно они будут идти...


Согласен идти будут, но все же лучше как писали выше брать  GTX 780, если расчет играть не только в современные игры, но и те которые будут появляться в ближайший год.

----------


## Rokis

Кстати почему же, тут многие ариентируются на бюджет, если бы он у меня был не большим, я бы с удовольствием взял бы и 750i, на ультра она не потянет будующие игры, но играть будет вполне сносно..

----------


## Garg

А если есть желание поставить 2 видеокарты, к каким моделям лучше присмотреться?

----------


## \LEO\

А эту видеокарту Gainward GeForce GTX 780, на долго хватит, я имею виду новые игрушки тянуть? Просто цены совсем не маленькие, хочется что-бы подольше не менять.

----------


## ZoyaDibirova

Там утверждается, что масштаб Hasslefree. А он - среднее между честным и героическим 28мм. Мужики тонковаты, но тетки в Вахе смотрятся вполне.
Если брать ФБ, то по росту и пропорциям это примерно как вуды.

----------


## Ddeust

Какую видеокарту можно купить для комфортной игры в 2020 году?

----------


## MedForce

> Какую видеокарту можно купить для комфортной игры в 2020 году?


Смотря какой у тебя монитор. Если ФХД, то какой-нить вот такой Сапфир закроет все потребности. Аналоги из стана зеленых - 1650С-1660С. Ну а если выше, то стоит целиться примерно вот сюда или 5700ХТ.

----------

